# Heaters



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

We are currently using All-glass 100 watt heaters in our 29 gallon tank...We have had them for only 2 months in our tanks. My husband has it sitting for 75 and the temperature in the tank lately is sitting at 82....and the funny thing is the light goes on meaning the heater is on. What gives
Has anyone had any problems with these submersable heaters...We can't seem to control the temperature in our aquarium lately
So we put the old ones back in for now and see what that does....

I have another question.....What are the best heaters for you tanks.....Thanks


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ALL GLASS heaters are GAAAARBAGE. This is a very innacurate dangerous kind of heater which uses a thin film heating pad instead of metal coils. This is both too hot to the touch and has an uneven heat dispersion pattern causing hot spots. As if that weren't bad enough, it also has a very unreliable thermostat and unreliable temperature holding.

Take the heater, smash it, put it in the garbage, and go buy an EHEIM JAGER 150WATT heater (single) and just use that.

never use more than one heater in a tank unless painfully necessary. it almost always results in uneven temps.

Also get yourself a good quality digital thermometer with probe and place at opposite end of tank.

75 is a low temp for most kinds of fish. For an average tropical tank 78 is better, though some tanks require 80, 82, 84 or 85 depending on whats in them.

And always remember!- put your heater low enough in the tank that it'll never be dry (any of it) when you do a water change. Or, if you must place it higher, unplug it when doing water changes

I do not recommend the latter because many of us forget to plug it back in


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Pablo said:


> ..I do not recommend the latter because many of us forget to plug it back in


make it part of the routine and do it every time, then do a check that everything is running before packing up the cleaning gear.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I have all my equipment running to a power bar. As riceburner said, I made it part of my cleaning routine that the first thing I do is turn the powerbar off, and the last thing I do is turn it on.


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone...We are looking into a new heater for our 4 aquariums....
Eheim has Stealth heaters also, is their a difference between jager and Stealth? 
We unplug the power bar before cleaning the tanks also, and flick the switch to put it back on...So much easier...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

flojan said:


> Thanks everyone...We are looking into a new heater for our 4 aquariums....
> Eheim has Stealth heaters also, is their a difference between jager and Stealth?
> We unplug the power bar before cleaning the tanks also, and flick the switch to put it back on...So much easier...


stealth is marineland and is not as good

youd be wise and well off to change all heaters to jager


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats a great idea shattered... Duh i didnt even think of that.. X)

I have a jagar.. i love the thing


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

One of our tanks is a 55 gallon....What size heater do we need....What came with the kit was a 200 wt, but we are wondering if 250 watt is better.  Thanks....We are thinking of going with Jager heaters...


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Thats a great idea shattered... Duh i didnt even think of that.. X)
> 
> I have a jagar.. i love the thing


Thanks.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

flojan said:


> One of our tanks is a 55 gallon....What size heater do we need....What came with the kit was a 200 wt, but we are wondering if 250 watt is better.  Thanks....We are thinking of going with Jager heaters...


in an average 72F room a 150W will be sufficient to 82. If the room ever gets colder get a 200W.

Given the performance of JAGERS a 250 is unnecessary.


----------

